# Cedar shavings



## Nick1948 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just heard using cedar shavings inside the coop can be a bad thing?..Any help here?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Too much oil from the wood. It can be toxic. Better with pine.


----------



## Nick1948 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Cedar..*

Wasn't quite sure but I have pine shavings...Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like you're all set then Nick.


----------

